# Questions - Short term move USA to Abu Dhabi



## Jgalt (Jan 31, 2011)

I will be relocating for a short duration (4 months) from the US to Abu Dhabi. I had some simple questions - would really appreciate suggestions from this forum!  

Here they are - 

What is the best way to ship two boxes of books/papers etc from the US to Abu Dhabi? Fedex is one option, but would appreciate another suggestion..

What is the best option for getting a cell phone for about 4-months while in Abu Dhabi, mainly for calling the US and India? 

What is the best option for money transfer to and from Abu Dhabi and the States? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Check with the usps. Would probly be cheaper. You will have to have an address to send them to. Suggest getting that info from the hotel you will be staying at??? 

Suggest downloading skype before you come for calls. You can get a SMS phone card when you arrive at the airport. It is still not so cheap to call india with it but it is available. Suggest using skype. 

Money transfers depend on the amount. Larger amounts, there are different ways. If small amounts, there are places set up all over the place to transfer money. I do believe the only american bank that you will find in the uae is citibank.


----------

